# This Saturday 17th Night London Cruz



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, lets all meet at the Brentwood Harvester for 7 for dinner then head off into London towards the London Eye for some snappy snaps of TTs and pretty lights . Maybe if we get time stop off at the Ace Cafe for some piccies and a late night hot chocolate too

All welcome


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Carried on from this thread : -

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 7&start=20

Just incase anybody thinks Andy is camp in the way he has worded the above :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ha ha i justed copied and pasted your thread ha ha

Lets hope its a good turn out


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not too big though otherwise it gets messy :lol: ... Don't do messy :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Would love to come but may be a bit too far for me :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How far is too far Yodah?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Yodah
> TT Forum Member
> 
> Joined: 26 Sep 2005
> ...


Obviously far far away!!!

:lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> How far is too far Yodah?


I am currently in the Degobarh system :roll:


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

I am afraid I can not make the meet until after 21:30. Not sure how long you guys will be out to or where you will be after the meal?


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry kev didnt get ya message until after the meet

a little cold but well worth it i got hiome at 4.40am a little late thanks to DOTTI who would stop talking but we ended up at basildon where the street racing takes place

we will do it again so you can see what im talking about

andy


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Bloody Brilliant!!! HAHA yes 4 we got home, MADNESS!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Evening guys  . Cracking evening :lol: ... especially watching two girls getting it on in a Ford KA!  [smiley=whip.gif] Andy few words for you  LOVIN IT ..... WANGERS! :lol: .

Roll on the next one :wink: 8)


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

I missed the two girls getting it on!!!!! WANGERS!!!!!!!HAHHAHAHAA!!!


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like a good evening was had.

Was there any pictures?


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like a good evening was had.

Was there any pictures?


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like a good evening was had.

Was there any pics?


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like a good evening was had.

Was there any pics?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah a cracking one of Essex Audi - (Andy) stuck in a childrens postmen pat car :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

oh that wasnt funny ..........


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

It sounds like it was 

Perhaps that is a whole different thread


----------

